# AF transformer 0v output



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I just received (For free!) an American Flyer #1 25 watt transformer. It's in immaculate shape, absolutely perfect physical appearance.... except of course, that it doesn't work. There's no continuity between any post and the plug or the case. All my other transformers when I plug it in I can hear a hum, but with this there's not a hum at all. I've got it apart, and everything looks alright. All the wires attached, nothing looks burned or damaged. How do I troubleshoot this?

Charles.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Start with the plug wire.
Use an ohm meter or try a battery and bulb and get a connection from each side of the plug wire. 

Ohms has 10m for disconnect and 0 for a perfect connection by touching the leads.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Figured it out, was a cold solder joint! It's working now! Not really sure what I'll use it for, it's only 25 watts and has no circuit breaker. A trolley or something would be ideal, but I haven't found anything like that in S gauge - well, at least anything that's not five hundred dollars. 

Charles.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Charles, I keep a couple of cheap, low wattage trannies around as portable test devices: they're great when you're doing one of those "Is it the locomotive or the track?" searches on your layout. I also have one mounted to the wall above my repair bench with long wire leads for testing units I'm repairing. That thing is golden!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

Glad you figured it out. With your input here, it will help myself and others to consider bad solder connections when checking/testing all electronic devices. But I echo what Reckers says -- I have been collecting a couple of old transformers for exactly that purpose and a really good one for a test/repair bench. It's a great suggestion.


----------

